# JCB backhoe transmission problem



## Philip (May 28, 2016)

I've purchased a JCB backhoe that has been sitting for a few years. When I lift the rear wheels it engages in reverse and forward, when I change the lever on the left side of the steering wheel. Once I lower the tractor the machine will drive in reverse but it seems there is not enough torgue to drive it forward. I have read there is a fliter for the convertor but can't locate it. I have replaced all the fluids in the backhoe and the big hydraulic filter. It does not seem there is any wires going to the switch that flips from reverse to forward and the switch does go to reverse neutral and forward after some cleaning. Anyone with similar problems your suggestions would be most welcome please. The serial number of the JCB is 3D298122/P and it has a perkins 4.236 motor
The rest of the hydraulics seems fine although I have some leaks on seals that I have to fix. It's small leaks and I don't believe leaks is the problem. Thanks Maybe need to add the leaks are on the rear end of the backhoe that swings it from the left to right and a small amount and not anything that I notice around the transmission. When I drained the transmission there was quit a bit of water probably of the many years it sat without the dipstick in properly and rain got in there


----------

